

WordPress for Android: No Longer Paying the Gingerbread Tax - roundhill
http://android.wordpress.org/2014/05/16/wordpress-for-android-no-longer-paying-the-gingerbread-tax/

======
espinchi
You guys have very understanding product manager.

